# [ATI Radeon Mobility 9000] Problème pour l'accélération 3D

## virus321

Bon après une semaine de galère, j'arrive toujours pas à avoir l'accélération 3D sur ma carte graphoque ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 sur mon Gentoo.

J'ai suivi les différents tutos qui existent : wiki, forums ... Mais j'y arrive toujours pas. Je vais essayé de vous donner ma dernière situation, à priori d'après ce que j'ai compris, l'accélération 3D ne marche qu'avec le module 'radeon', donc pas de 'fglrx'

Donc voilà :

 *Quote:*   

> triki ~ # lspci
> 
> ..
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

Donc pour les modules activés :

 *Quote:*   

>  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                             │ │
> 
>   │ │                                     < >   ALI chipset support                                                                                  │ │
> 
>   │ │                                     < >   ATI chipset support                                                                                  │ │
> ...

 

Ensuite pour les modules au démarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> radeon
> ...

 

Finalement pour mon xorg.conf  (à noter que j'ai un écran 22 pouces 1680x1050 en plus de celui du PC portable bien sur), ce fichier je l'ai récupéré sur internet pour avoir 2 écrans, donc peut-être qu'il y a pleins d'options qui servent pas, mais étant donné que je suis nouveau avec linux, je ne savais pas trop comment bien le nétoyer :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>         FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
> ...

 

Donc voilà, avec ceci, j'ai bien mon bureau sur mes 2 écrans, et je peux avoir un bureau large partégé entre mes 2 écrans. Mais pas d'accélération 3D.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> triki linux # glxgears
> 
> 1068 frames in 5.6 seconds = 189.192 FPS
> ...

 

et 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> triki linux # glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> direct rendering: No
> ...

 

Voilà, pas de direct rendering ...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## galeo

bonjour, (sa mange pas de pain)

tu es en user ou en root ?

si tu es en user, tu dois l'ajouter au group video

pour voir si sa marche avec root, tu peut toujours tester dans une console

```
$ su 

Password: le password qui va bien 

# export DISPLAY=:0.0

# glxinfo | grep rendering

```

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Ta configuration a l'air pas mal... Tu as regardé dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log et dans dmesg s'il n'y avait pas de messages d'erreurs ou d'avertissements ?

A priori dans la section Module, il te manque :  Load "drm"  (mais c'est peut être pas obligatoire).

Un petit lien sur un how to.

 *virus321 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite pour les modules au démarrage :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ca ne sert à rien en fait (mais ca coute rien). Les modules vont être chargées automatiquement quand Xorg en aura besoin (à priori au démarrage de X).

Bon courage.

----------

## ebdomino

Salut,

je me trompe ou les drivers ati ne fournissent pas la 3d pour les 9000 d'ordi portable, ayant une ati 9000 ou 9100 sur un acer je pense ne pas me tromper.

vérifies quand même

a+

----------

## _droop_

 *ebdomino wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> je me trompe ou les drivers ati ne fournissent pas la 3d pour les 9000 d'ordi portable, ayant une ati 9000 ou 9100 sur un acer je pense ne pas me tromper.
> 
> vérifies quand même
> ...

 

A priori, le chip c'est du R250, la 3d devrait fonctionner... 

Voir le DRI wiki.

Pour les R300, R400 c'est encore expérimental (mais ça fonctionne). 

Après ca ne marche plus (obligation d'utiliser fglrx).

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Il y a quoi dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log

et que donne un 

```

$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

```

----------

## virus321

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> triki ~ # LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

et ici le Xorg.0.log

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/triki:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux triki 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #8 SMP Sun Feb 4 16:11:52 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 18 December 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb  9 10:13:53 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(**) Option "defaultserverlayout" "MergedFB2Layout"

(++) ServerLayout "TwoHeadLayout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Screen0 ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 7500 (M7 LW)"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Second Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Screen1 ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 7500 (M7 LW)"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/CID/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,011d rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,011d rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1028,011d rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,165d card 1028,865d rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1217,7113 card d001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1217,7113 card d801,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2722 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1131,7133 card 1461,f436 rev d1 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c66)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=32768K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Using 16384k of videoram for primary head

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-4

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 2228  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 47

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 47  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.644 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.286 greenY: 0.603

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

(II) RADEON(0): #7: hsize: 1360  vsize 765  refresh: 60  vid: 49291

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  473 x 296 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: CMC 22 W

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 2K077#141X13

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1280x1024 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  350 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  480 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1048 1184 1344  600 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1048 1184 1344  624 771 777 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(1): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(1): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(1): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(1): Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) RADEON(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(1): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(1): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(1): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) RADEON(1): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(1): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c66)

(--) RADEON(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(1): AGP card detected

(WW) RADEON(1): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.

(II) RADEON(1): Detected total video RAM=32768K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(1): Mapped VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(1): Using 16384k of videoram for secondary head

(II) RADEON(1): Color tiling disabled for 2nd head

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) RADEON(1): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(1): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(1): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(==) RADEON(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(1): Validating modes on Secondary head ---------

(II) RADEON(1): Second Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-82.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(1): Second Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Clock range:  20.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,Second Monitor) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,Second Monitor) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,Second Monitor) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,Second Monitor) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,Second Monitor) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,Second Monitor) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,Second Monitor) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,Second Monitor) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,Second Monitor) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(1): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(1): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(1):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(1): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(1): Display dimensions: (470, 300) mm

(--) RADEON(1): DPI set to (69, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(==) RADEON(1): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) RADEON(1): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(1): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/librac.so

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfafef000 - 0xfafeffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[15] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[21] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xe8000000, 0x01000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8202950)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00000006 0x0002003a 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=58, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8202950

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Enabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xebffe800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1024x768       65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344   768  771  777  806 (24,32)

1024x768       65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344   768  771  777  806 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 8388736 bytes (virtualX = 1024, displayWidth = 1024)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x8203300

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8203300)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xebffe800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20037c7c to 200a5c5c

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH2_BUFFER_CNTL from 20205c5c to 202a5c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,4096)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3326

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 128

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		18 256x256 slots

		6 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3322

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONScreenInit e8000000 0

(**) RADEON(1): Map: 0xe9000000, 0x01000000

(==) RADEON(1): Write-combining range (0xe9000000,0x1000000)

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONSaveMode(0x82063d8)

(**) RADEON(1): Read: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(1): Read: rd=0, fd=0, pd=0

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x82063d8

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(1):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

(**) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xebffe800

(**) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONModeInit()

1280x1024     135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

1280x1024     135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

(**) RADEON(1): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(1): dc=13500, of=27000, fd=120, pd=2

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONInit returns 0x8206d88

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8206d88)

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(1):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xebffe800

(**) RADEON(1):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(1): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(1): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(1): Programming CRTC2, offset: 0x01000000

(**) RADEON(1): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00010078 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(1): Wrote: rd=12, fd=120, pd=1

(**) RADEON(1): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(1): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(1): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(1): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(1): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(1): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,3276)

(II) RADEON(1): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(1): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2250

(**) RADEON(1): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(1): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(1): Direct rendering disabled

(**) RADEON(1): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(1): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(1): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(1): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(1): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(1): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen PixmapLast edited by virus321 on Thu Feb 15, 2007 11:16 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## bouleetbil

bonjour,

A priori avec deux ecrans le dri est désactivé :

```

(WW) RADEON(1): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present. 
```

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon portable   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Très fort, vous avez réussi à faire bugger l'affichage du forum  :Smile:  (enfin sous firefox et ouinouin  :Smile: ).

----------

## nykos

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Très fort, vous avez réussi à faire bugger l'affichage du forum  (enfin sous firefox et ouinouin ).

 

probablement une balise qui est pas fermée correctement   :Very Happy: 

mais bon félicitations, j'avais jamais vu ça !

----------

## ryo-san

lut,

sur le lien dans la signature de el_goretto :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien à faire, la version 8.XX.XX de fglrx ne veut pas de ma carte:
> 
>        * A partir de la version 8.29.6, le support de certaines cartes a été abandonné:
> ...

 

Ca devrait tourner donc avec fglrx.

dans ton xorg.log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.
> 
> Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI. 
> ...

 

EDIT: arf , désolé , _droop_ et bouletbill on deja posté les reponses  :Smile: 

----------

